# LURE is my DREAM collection!!



## AudreyNicole (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG, I want it all! (Well almost all of it!)  I went today, and picked up as much as my budget would allow, but I certainly plan on getting more!  Today, I ended up with:

Mancatcher e/s
Waternymph e/s
Aquavert e/s
Delphic f/l
Haunting f/l
Pink Clash l/g
4 pan quad

Next payday I will go back for:
Phospherelle l/g
Bait l/g
MAYBE Sexray l/g
Lure l/s
Goddess l/s
Stroke of Lust l/s
Pretty Please l/s (will B2M this one from the permanent collection!)
Apripeach pearlizer

This collection is my favorite yet, and it is the first that I have got to have almost everything... It is just amazing!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Jun 1, 2006)

yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i got :

Mancatcher e/s
Waternymph e/s
Aquavert e/s
Sea Myth e/s
Haunting f/l
Pink Resort TLC

I LOVE this collection! its beautiful! since you got yours today im not going to do swatches right away,aquavert has been underestimated in my opinion,its a beautiful color!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice haul!  My Lure appointment is in an hour and I can hardly wait!!


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 1, 2006)

I made a MAC run on my lunch break (and barely made it back in time!) - the packaging isn't as bad in person. I got:
Lune blushcreme (this really is gorgeous!)
Maidenchant blushcreme
Aquavert e/s
Watermyth e/s 
Pink Clash l/g
Sex Ray l/g - I'm excited to see this on!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree, Aquavert is beautiful!  I like that more than Waternymph actually.  I almost passed on Waternymph, because it is similar to Steamy, but I figured I would regret it if I didn't get it and it will most likely sell out quickly.  I am so glad your package arrived safely!!   

Courtney, you will LOVE this collection!!  From the FOTD's that I have seen you post, these colors are right up your alley!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_I agree, Aquavert is beautiful!  I like that more than Waternymph actually.  I almost passed on Waternymph, because it is similar to Steamy, but I figured I would regret it if I didn't get it and it will most likely sell out quickly.  I am so glad your package arrived safely!!   

Courtney, you will LOVE this collection!!  From the FOTD's that I have seen you post, these colors are right up your alley! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i like aquavert more then waternymph as well,i think after she shines im going to have my boyfriend hide my credit card from me,its getting out of hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol, i blame it on specktra


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JLEEMARKOWITZ* 
_i like aquavert more then waternymph as well,i think after she shines im going to have my boyfriend hide my credit card from me,its getting out of hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol, i blame it on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, exactly the same with me, but change boyfriend to husband!


----------



## ramonesbrat (Jun 1, 2006)

Lure is seriously my dream collection too. I have the following waiting for me at my counter (and my wonderful sister is picking it up tomorrow night):

Sex Ray l/g
Aquavert
Waternymph
Mancatcher
Delphic
Haunting
Good As Gold
Apripeach
Maidenchant
Lune
Stroke of Lust
Lure l/s

I decided not to get Nightfish at the last minute...


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 1, 2006)

I bought

Pholspherelle L/G .
Stroke of lust L/S x2, (last 2 and i went in in the morning!!)
Maidenchant Blushcreme
Aquavert E/S
Waternymph E/S

still debating over getting bait!

but all is fab...and  stroke of lust is absolutley beautiful!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 2, 2006)

nice haul.


----------

